# Using 100 amps battery tester



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am interested in buying a 100 amps car battery tester .
Are they worth buying and accurate enough to test health of the car battery ?

Using 100 amps battery tester loader to test health of a car battery. 
Does one need to fully charge your car battery before, in order to do this test in order to get an accurate reading ? And you do the test when the car is not running right ?

Thanks


Zhong


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if your battery isn't properly charged it may not give out enough amps to be able to check it!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-BT-100-Battery-Load-Tester/dp/B000AMBOI0


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Most dealers load test a battery as part of an oil change. IMO, replace a battery before you get stranded. After 5 years you're on borrowed time. If you must buy the device, be very careful when using it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Those old toaster style testers are not as accurate on newer 500 + amp batteries, same goes for the alternator test it will overload older units while underloading newer high amp alternators. You can get better results using a digital voltmeter and the starter motor to load the circuit.

Electronic testers used in most auto shops today are more accurate and give a better indication of battery state for marginal batteries but out the price range for most home users.


----------

